# Any textbook for Unix Server



## TomHsiung (Jan 16, 2018)

Hi,

I prefer Unix than Linux. I use macOS (a MacBook Pro and a self-built hackintosh). So I want to learn the FreeBSD as server. I already have several books for Unix.

Your suggestion would be much appreciated!

Tom


----------



## sidetone (Jan 16, 2018)

Packt has two e/books, one for using FreeBSD as a server and another for FreeNAS.
Sam's Unleashed had a good book, which is now very outdated, and now only available in ebook form.
Many here may point to Absolute FreeBSD. I tried a different book from No Starch Press, about PF firewalls, and it was adequate, but a little difficult to sort through.
Go to different publisher's websites and do searches, some based on the same publishers you are already familiar with.

There aren't many books for FreeBSD as there are for other operating systems, so perhaps, you can look for books on specific open source server software.

** edit* - check out O'Reilly publisher too.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 16, 2018)

"UNIX" is a pretty broad subject. Anything specific you're looking for?


----------



## p3rj (Jan 16, 2018)

Besides _Absolute FreeBSD_, Michael W. Lucas has a few smaller _FreeBSD Mastery_ books, which cover specific topics to some extend (e. g. file sharing is covered somewhat in _Specialty Filesystems_). Depending on what you actually want to do, a book like _UNIX and Linux System Administration Handbook_ by Nemeth etc. could be helpful as well (but doesn't cover FreeBSD in particular).


----------



## leebrown66 (Jan 16, 2018)

I would highly recommend "The Design and Implementation of the FreeBSD Operating System".


----------

